# Interviews Start: Carlesimo, Musselman, Elie, Whisenant to meet with Kings this week



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Carlesimo on Kings' list as interview process starts 



> The Sacramento Kings have not formally requested permission to interview San Antonio Spurs assistant coach *P.J. Carlesimo* for their head-coaching vacancy, but Kings co-owner Joe Maloof indicated Tuesday that the request is forthcoming after the Spurs' season ended Monday night.
> 
> "I think we'll probably end up talking to P.J.," Maloof said, "but Geoff is really handling all that."
> 
> ...





> It is not yet known if the Kings will request permission to speak with *Stan Van Gundy*, who remains under contract with the Miami Heat after handing the team back to Pat Riley in December, or Phoenix Suns assistant *Marc Iavaroni*, both of whom have mentioned as possible candidates.
> 
> But Maloof did say earlier this month that the final decision on Adelman's replacement will be ownership's as much as Petrie's, in spite of Petrie's reputation as one of league's most accomplished team-builders.
> 
> "We have to be heavily involved, because this decision is so important for the future of the franchise," Maloof said. "We want to do this as quickly as possible and then leave Geoff and [the new coach] alone."


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: Candidates for coach: List down to under 10!*

I like Mario Elie. I think he'd be a great fit.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

I also think Elie could be a good candidate. Carlesimo would be ok I guess, but I am quietly rooting against him. If he is really like Pop, I'm sure he would be good defensively, but I don't think we have the personel to run the type of offense he would coach.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

1. Stan Van Gundy
2. Mario Elie
3. Eric Musselman
4. P.J. Carlesimo
5. Larry Brown
6. John Whisenant
7. Marc Iavaroni

Guys in the order of how good they'd be here.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

good-
Stan Van Gundy
Mario Elie
Eric Musselman
Marc Iavaroni

not-
P.J. Carlesimo
Larry Brown
John Whisenant


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

I don't want Marc Iavaroni. Know nothing about him, which usually ain't a good thing.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

*Re: Interviews Start: Carlesimo, Musselman, Elie, Whisenant to meet with Kings this w*



maKINGSofgreatness said:


> good-
> Stan Van Gundy
> Mario Elie
> Eric Musselman
> ...


Van Gundy said he wouldn't be the Kings coach.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: Interviews Start: Carlesimo, Musselman, Elie, Whisenant to meet with Kings this w*

I'm not diggin Mussleman as a coach. He's got a major ego with short man syndrome, and likes to control EVERYTHING and be a hard ***.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

*Re: Interviews Start: Carlesimo, Musselman, Elie, Whisenant to meet with Kings this w*



Drk Element said:


> Van Gundy said he wouldn't be the Kings coach.


This has been discussed in another thread. Basically, that was reported by the New York Daily News, which I personally don't trust, and in the same article, they said we could go after Larry Brown, even though Petrie had already gone out and said he wasn't at all interested in him. So even though it's entirely possible that SVG actually did leave coaching for "personal reasons" instead of being forced out and is uninterested in returning, I'll believe it when I see it from a more credible source. 

And when I say "more credible source" any paper starting with the "New York" and not ending with "Times" is disqualified. The Post and the Daily News make stuff up, any paper that would employ Peter Vecsey is not to be trusted.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Interviews Start: Carlesimo, Musselman, Elie, Whisenant to meet with Kings this w*

Kings continuing secretive search for new coach 



> The Sacramento Kings' search for a new coach moved forward Wednesday, with some of the top candidates apparently traveling to Las Vegas for interviews.
> 
> And though the club is profoundly tightlipped about the process, a list of contenders is emerging for the league's only coaching vacancy.
> 
> ...





> Both Musselman and Elie have strong credentials for the job.
> 
> Elie is a respected assistant who has a kinship with Dallas coach Avery Johnson, a former teammate and one of the NBA's top young minds. Elie also is a friend of Ron Artest, the Kings' new star who ardently supported Adelman.
> 
> Musselman's no-nonsense style and comprehensive preparation as the Warriors' coach will work in his favor, as well as his alliance with defense-minded Grizzlies coach Mike Fratello. But Musselman clashed with some of his players and the Golden State brass, leading to his departure despite two solid seasons.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Interviews Start: Carlesimo, Musselman, Elie, Whisenant to meet with Kings this w*

Kings granted permission to speak with Warriors' Elie 



> The Sacramento Kings have received permission from the Golden State Warriors to interview *Mario Elie* for their head-coaching vacancy, according to NBA coaching sources.
> 
> Elie, who just completed his second season as a Warriors assistant to Mike Montgomery, is expected to meet with Kings co-owners Joe and Gavin Maloof and Kings president of basketball operations Geoff Petrie by week's end.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Interviews Start: Carlesimo, Musselman, Elie, Whisenant to meet with Kings this w*

SacBee's article:

Kings' brass hosts Musselman, Elie 



> [Updated: 7:40 p.m. Wednesday] The Kings began the interviewing process for a new coach Wednesday, when Memphis assistant and former Golden State head coach Eric Musselman arrived in Las Vegas to meet with co-owners Joe and Gavin Maloof and president of basketball operations Geoff Petrie, The Bee has learned.
> 
> Musselman, who was 75-89 with the Warriors from 2002 to 2004 before being fired, will be followed by Mario Elie. The Bee has also learned that the current Warriors assistant coach will be in Las Vegas on Thursday to meet with the Maloofs and Petrie.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Interviews Start: Carlesimo, Musselman, Elie, Whisenant to meet with Kings this w*

Kings begin their interviews: They talk to Eric Musselman, and Mario Elie is expected to be seen today in Las Vegas



> The Maloof family is unfamiliar with Musselman and Elie, meaning the interviews were and will be as much a getting-to-know-you session as a chalk talk. The Maloofs chose Las Vegas over Sacramento for the family's convenience. George Maloof, who is the Palms' president, will drop in to chat with the candidates, as will the youngest Maloof brother, Phil, and mother, Colleen. Petrie and Joe Maloof did not return calls for comment.
> 
> "I think we'll be talking coaching philosophy, how he sees our team moving forward, what his opinion is, and then maybe some X's and O's that I probably won't understand," Gavin Maloof said. "As owners or business people, we always pick the right people. That's one thing we've done our entire lives. We have a background in picking the right people. So the person that we'll find will be the right person."
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Interviews Start: Carlesimo, Musselman, Elie, Whisenant to meet with Kings this w*

Marty Mac's World: Could Super Mario become Kings' coach 



> Mario Elie spent much of his nomadic pro basketball career attempting to prove he belonged. This afternoon in Las Vegas, he'll try to convince the Kings' management group he's ready for his first pro head-coaching position. Elie and Memphis assistant Eric Musselman, a former Golden State head coach, are expected to interview for the opportunity to replace Rick Adelman as Sacramento's next coach. Elie, 42, an assistant coach with the Warriors, should be well-versed in all types of offensive and defensive systems as well as the use of passports.
> 
> He likely has seen more highs and lows of professional basketball than any of the players he could coach here. But few of them had his unusual route into the NBA: undrafted, having played at a Division II school -- American International College -- and then played in Portugal, Argentina and Ireland as well as the United States Basketball League, the World Basketball League and Continental Basketball Association.
> 
> ...


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

If you guys end up getting Ellie--and I think he'd be a great fit for the Kings--this would be the 2nd assistant from GS to leave and get a head coaching job elsewhere while the W's insist on making Montgomery work. UGH...had to vent my frustrations, but I wish you guys all the luck w/ finding that head coach.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Carlesimo, Musselman, Elie, or Whisenant?*

Poll Added


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

I voted "other". I know it's hardly been talked about, but why not bring back Eddie Jordan? I think he'd be as good a fit--if not better--than Mario Ellie.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

bruindre said:


> I voted "other". I know it's hardly been talked about, but why not bring back Eddie Jordan? I think he'd be as good a fit--if not better--than Mario Ellie.


I was in support of going after Jordan, but most thought we wasn't dfensive-minded enough. I think personel was our problem on D, not coaching. Since he was rumored to be a candidate but then we never heard anymore about it, maybe the Wiz want to keep him (for at least one more season).


----------

